

Ask HN: Best way to query mainframe data using SQL? - dwtowers

Old mainframe system which we need to query using SQL. Any ideas appreciated.
======
BjoernKW
Which mainframe architecture are you on? IBM iSeries / AS/400 mainframes can
provide socket services. These return data as CSV.

CSV in turn can be queried with tools such as
[http://pythonhosted.org/querycsv/](http://pythonhosted.org/querycsv/)

I'm not sure if SQL really is the right approach here, though.

------
dwtowers
We have CA DATACOM databases on a Z10 series Enterprise server running Z/OS
1.13. We're looking for an easy solution to analyze, update and/or transform
lots of data from a PC based interface (not the current terminal interface) -
we thought SQL would be the most flexible.

